# BIOS boot order in LENOVO pc



## bluedragon88 (May 8, 2011)

I have a Lenovo 3000J series with MTM number 7387A11 and S/N LX09944
desktop computer.My problem is I cant arrange the boot sequence, I go to the BIOS and I didnt find there any choices, I sent an email to tech support of Lenovo and it seems they dont know how to figure it out. I want to install windows seven im using xp right now. thank you very much.

When I enter BIOS i choose Advanced,IDE drives then i cant change anything. hitting F2? which gives me a list of drives also i cant do anything.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

In the BIOS under "Advance BIOS Features" you should have the boot order listed?

See if you can select a temporary start-up device using the following steps.

-Turn off the computer.
- Press and hold the F12 key then turn on the computer. When the Startup Device Menu (Boot Menu) appears, release the F12 key.


----------

